# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος Γυμναστικής. Λειτουργεί μόνο όταν είναι σε αναδίπλωση.

## konxoy

Γειά σας. Μου συμβαίνει το εξής. Ο διάδρομος ξεκινά μόνο όταν είναι σε αναδίπλωση. Σε ευθεία γραμμή μου βγάζει error E1.. Όταν ξεκινά σε αναδίπλωση, λειτουργεί σωστά, λειτουργούν κανονικά και οι αυξομειώσεις της ταχύτητας. Όταν τον κατεβαζω συνεχίζει στην ταχύτητα που είχε κατά την αναδίπλωση, κατεβαίνει η ταχύτητα, αλλά δεν ανεβαίνει. Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον. Είναι ενδεχόμενο να έχει πρόβλημα ο αισθητήρας στροφών? Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

δες το manual τι είναι αυτός ο κωδικός. λογικά κανένα κομμένο καλώδιο.

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα για αρχη γραψε μας το μοντελο του διαδρομου !!!

----------


## chipakos-original

Καλώδια που τραβιούνται όταν ο διάδρομος ισιώση.Ισως και κάποια φύσα να τραβιέται και να διακόπτει.

----------


## konxoy

Σας ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. Ο διάδρομος είναι ο york t-301.Δεν έχει το μανουαλ κωδικούς βλαβών. Διαβάζοντας για τον e1 είναι ένας γενικός κωδικός (αισθητήρας - πλακέτα). Θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο και θα σας ενημερώσω. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## konxoy

Γειά σας και πάλι. Δεν υπάρχουν καλωδιώσεις που να τεντώνονται στη αναδίπλωση και στην ευθεία γραμμή. Τις φίσες δεν τις βλέπω χαλαρές. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnnyb

Τάπητα έχεις αλλάξει;  Είναι σε καλή κατάσταση;  Μήπως  τον εχεις τεντωμένο πολύ;

----------


## konxoy

Όχι δεν είναι για αλλαγή. Τον χαλάρωσα αρκετά να δω μήπως δουλέψει, αλλά τίποτα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george89

δεν υπαρχει καποια λογικη βλαβη για αυτο που μας λες γιατι αυτος ο διαδρομος δεν εχει συστημα ασφαλειας για την αναδιπλωση ωστε να μπορει να στο μπλοκαρει......το μοτερ οκ η πλακετα οκ εφοσον λειτουργει η κονσολα σπανια να βγαλει κατι το μονο που μενει καποιο καλωδιο αν στην κανει.

----------


## konxoy

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σας. Εάν έχω κάτι θα ενημερώσω. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## konxoy

Τελικά ήταν κομμένο ένα από τα 13 καλώδια που πάνε στην κονσόλα. Ολα καλά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

johnnyb (09-02-20), mikemtb73 (08-02-20)

----------

